# What next?



## nealjpage (Dec 21, 2007)

I just spent the past hour getting my darkroom ready for a nice long print session.  I bought an ass-load of paper (11x14, 16x20, and a bunch of 8x10) and was really looking forward to using my medium format for its real job:  huge prints.  Right.  Hoped to give some for xmas presents.  Double right.  Mixed up some new Dektol, dug out the 16x20 trays, made things nice and pretty.  I even used my new cotton negative gloves to handle things and made sure that everything was dust-free.

I decided to start smallish and do some 11x14 prints from a 35mm negative.  Then the problem arose. Guess what I learned?

My Beseler 23c won't make a print any larger than a 8x10.   I switched from the 75mm to the 50mm lens and I still don't get full coverage for 11x14 printwork from a 35mm negative.  It looks like the 75'll work just fine for MF work, but I'm too frustrated to go on tonite.

I should just go to bed before things get worse. :thumbdown:


----------



## ann (Dec 21, 2007)

You need to double check your condensor settings, as that enlarger will make prints much larger than  8x10.

And yes you need to use the 50m lens with 35mm film unless you want very small prints. The 75 will cover 6x6.

You can also move the whole condensor head and expose the paper on a wall if you really want to get big.


----------



## nealjpage (Dec 21, 2007)

ann said:


> You need to double check your condensor settings, as that enlarger will make prints much larger than  8x10.
> 
> And yes you need to use the 50m lens with 35mm film unless you want very small prints. The 75 will cover 6x6.
> 
> You can also move the whole condensor head and expose the paper on a wall if you really want to get big.



I'm gonna sound like I just fell off the turnip truck, but what settings?  I've got the head set to the 35mm format...I remember making 16x20 prints from 35mm film with a 23c/50mm lens combo in college, but didn't have to change anything.  Wow.  I'm cornfused.  Is the color head the x factor here?


----------



## ann (Dec 21, 2007)

on the side of the condensor frame there is a series of format sizes, you have to put the condensor on the proper format, which based on your comment it may be there.

the color head could be at issue.  which type. dichromatic head needs to be as close to the negative stage as possible. 
similar to a cold light head.

give that a try. 

as you already know, you did make large prints from the same type of enlarger with the proper lens, so it has to be something with your current set up.  At your college, what ws the light source? And perhaps your insturctor already had the enlarger proper set up.


----------



## nealjpage (Dec 21, 2007)

I believe that it's a dichromatic--it's got the dials for color.

The one I used in school was a standard 23c b & w.  I have no idea which style head it is...it looked like this:

http://www.bargaincamerashows.com/images/beseler_full.jpg


----------



## ann (Dec 21, 2007)

that is a condensor head.

lower the head down to the negative stage as far as it will go. It should be sitting direclty on top of the stage.

It has been a long time since i have worked with these enlargers, so i am working on information stored a long way into the brain stem lol.

hope this helps


----------

